# Froggers in Virginia



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

Any froggers in VA? I'm in the Hampton roads area and currently have two tarapoto imitators.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Hi im in VA. Originaly NOVA im in winchester now. Just dont have any frogs yet  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Yes, in Virginia - Lynchburg VA & the only known current dart frogger in this lame city  

There are more folks in NOVA area - and there is a Reptile Expo in Manassas with two dart frog vendors. Both have been very helpful:
E&K Darts: E and K Best Buys 
and Patrick: https://www.facebook.com/Amazonianreef/


----------

